# English Saddle Seat Size Question



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

I definately wouldn't go up a size and you could probably very easily go down a size. You should have one hand in front and behind you in the saddle, which you do here, but this saddle just looks really big. How old are you? Are you done growing?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure xD I'm 17, 18 soon..
Does it look like I should be looking at 16s? And would a half size above or below the optimum size be okay?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

With that brand of saddle I would say you could easily go down half a size, perhaps a whole size depending on how much you're going to grow. It's better to ride in something too big then too small. I always have my growing students buy something a touch too big so they don't have to replace their saddles every year.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I would say if you are going to invest in a nice saddle to stay at te size you are at or maybe go a half a size smaller but if you are making an investment then giving yourself room to grow is the best idea. 

My first saddle was a 16.5 and it was to big for me but it is perfect now. I am done growing and my first trainer was very smart to have me buy big


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, I think I'll try to look for a 16.5-17 then..which is relieving because a lot of the ones I have my eye on right now (used) are for size 17s haha
Thanks so much guys =)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Rocky: I see that you are in Hollister ... there is a great used tack store in Pleasanton that has tons of saddles and you can go sit in them and if the owner is ok with it i think you can even try them on your horse. It is called Happy Trails


----------

